# First Button For 2016 Refining Season!!!!



## modtheworld44 (May 28, 2016)

To All

I sold this one on 5-25-2016 for 97 percent of a 1224.60 spot which equals $1102.14.Thanks in advance for taking a look.



modtheworld44


----------



## Ubongrex (May 29, 2016)

Hmm modtheworld this is a nice button and for a good price. So from what scrap and quantity did you refine it from?

Rex


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (May 29, 2016)

The button is still dirty with inpurities. But over all a good job.


----------



## Anonymous (May 29, 2016)

Barren has a point. Mod if you don't think I am hijacking your thread I can post a pic of the gold I finished last week for comparison? 

Might help as a context thing. 

Jon


----------



## modtheworld44 (May 29, 2016)

Ubongrex said:


> Hmm modtheworld this is a nice button and for a good price. So from what scrap and quantity did you refine it from?
> 
> Rex



Ubongrex

The materials were:gold plated mixed pins,ceramic cpu's,placer flakes,gold foil,gold filled jewelry and karat scrap.There's still some gold in my gold tank,just melted what I needed for the time being.




Barren Realms 007 said:


> The button is still dirty with inpurities. But over all a good job.



Barren Realms 007

Thank You and your observation is correct,but to my guy that little bit of impurity has no real bareing on the size lots he collects in a days time.




spaceships said:


> Barren has a point. Mod if you don't think I am hijacking your thread I can post a pic of the gold I finished last week for comparison?
> 
> Might help as a context thing.
> 
> Jon




spaceships

I agree with both of you,but like it has been stated before if your buyer is ok with the quality you are bringing them why spend the extra time and resources to get it finer when it's not going to get you better money.Remember work smarter not harder than you have to.I'm hoping that this is not sounding offensive to yall,because that is not what I'm wanting.Anytime time that you want to share in one of my threads,your always more than welcome to.I always enjoy reading your shared Knowledge and have actually pulled some usable stuff from your posts and even from Barren's too.Thanks in advance.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (May 29, 2016)

Jerry, I know your position and that your buyer doesn't pay any better for cleaner refined gold and I respect your position on why you don't strive for a more pure product. 

For me it is just a matter of pride to produce a better product and that is something that has to be weighed out in each persons mind on what they want to accomplish.

For me I don't do any pre washes on my first dropped gold other than washing with tap water till the solution is free of any discoloration then I refine the powder with AR. This produces me a consistant .9996 to .9998 bar that I am quite content with and that I can send to my buyer knowing what I am sending a pure bar to maximize my payout.

You are doing good and have come a long way in this field. Keep up the good work and I wish you the best.


----------



## Ubongrex (May 29, 2016)

Barren you are quite right, I've realised that most buyers don't even care about the impurity of the gold as long as the impurity is mininal...and they just go ahead bying for good price...it doesn't change anything anyway but for sake of prestige, I think its better to leave a better name in the business...Modetheworld might wanna consider this....Overall, no harm done.....


----------



## Anonymous (May 29, 2016)

Jerry

I was being polite in my previous post. Let me rectify that in this post. The button you posted was woefully sub standard given the experience that you claim to have and you should be ashamed to bring something so sub standard to the forum.It's the kind of result I would expect from someone who was presenting their first ever refine.

You're better than that and in future please don't present sub standard crap like that and purport to be experienced in refining.

Jon


----------

